# Trial brag



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Today Vala became Balien zu Treuen Händen SchH3 AWD1 FH1 with a 96 pts on her FH1.







The conditions were very good if one ignored the 30 plus MPH winds which, unfortunately caused one of the other FH dogs to fail. Vala caught scent of something to the left of the track while going down the first leg which caused her to veer off a couple of times and then circle once. After she hit the first article the rest of the track was dead on. She lost 1 pt for a crooked/slow article. 

Vala's kids, Donovan and Deja both earned their BH (yeah, I am nuts and trialed 3 dogs today) and then Vala's other daughter, C'Varda took high in trial with a 96-93-95 284P and also high tracking. 

Tomorrow Donovan and Deja are going for their AD (hmmmmmm, did I mention I am nuts) and Drigon (owned by Varda's mom) is also going for his BH. Long weekend.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

:thumbup::happyboogie::congratulations:

Woohoo!!! Congratulations, what a rewarding day!!! Trialing THREE dogs in one weekend, oh my gosh Lisa, you must be like the Energizer Bunny of Schutzhund - remember that tomorrow when you are doing your AD, (and keep pedaling, and pedaling, and pedaling . . . ) 

Rest up good!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great scores! I was going to head there today and then couldn't. I noticed the winds this morning were strong....thinking of all you trialing/tracking.
Good luck with the AD's. 
Congrats to Lisa and Fyurie on their TR1 title, too!!


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Alright! 96 is a great FH score!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Awesome, sounds like they all did good. Busy, nerve-racking, and hopefully fun.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Lisa!!!!!!!!! 96 for an FH!!!!!!! You ROCK!!!! And that handsome guy starting off too!


:congratulations::congratulations::congratulations::congratulations::congratulations:

Lee


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

No kidding on that FH title!! For those who are not familiar with it, the FH it is an advanced tracking title. Very difficult to pass. Getting such a high score is truly outstanding!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

:happyboogie:great job!!! congrats !


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thank you. Next we will work towards the FH2.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

very nice. :happyboogie::thumbup::toasting:


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Wow! Very, very impressive.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Very impressive, HOT trained awesome Female!!!! GO VALLLLLLLAAAA!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have no idea what all you obtained today (all those initials confuse me)- but it sounds very awesome!! I couldn't imagine doing ANYTHING with 3 GSD's- LOl

good luck tomorrow too!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Donovan and Deja also earned their AD this morning. Conditions were pretty much perfect for the dogs. Friend of mine biked Donovan who part way through the first 5 miles decided that he didn't want mom following and put on the brakes. It was pretty funny because Donovan is 90# and he was NOT moving. Deja and I moved in front and then all was fine. LOL

Drigon, their brother, also earned his BH.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, stellar job lady!! Congrats!!!!!! I'm highly impressed by not only the titles but the fact you did it on 3 dogs!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Excellent again!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thank you. I am going to be paying for this for days (including having to bake a German chocolate cake for my friend that biked Donovan). My legs feel like I have run a marathon. 

I think the trialing of the dogs is the easy part. Running the trial, coordinating the tracking and the members is what really causes the stress. I have some excellent members, though, that jumped in where they needed and helped make things go smoothly.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations on all of your success . . . especially huge congratulations and major respect on earning the FH. 

What an accomplishment!!!

Hope Vala got a BIG juicy steak afterwards . . .


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big, BIG congrats Lisa!! It was a very rewarding weekend for you and the kids.. especially on Vala earning her FH! :toasting:

Chaos and I will be trying for ours again here in the near future!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Holy WOW!! Congratulations on the accomplishments and the breeding of these dogs!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Vala got a can of sardines. I didn't have any steaks.  She also got to do some suit work. She loved that even more.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

A can of sardines!? Well, ok, the bitework was probably very rewarding too! It is amazing how much those with love of work will do because of intrinsic desire and satisfaction.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats againd on the AD's! 


lhczth said:


> . My legs feel like I have run a marathon.


Too bad the rules do not allow for one handler to bike two dogs, you could have had Donavan and Deja pull you (and pedal a bit just in a while for show) :wild:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Deja pulled me most of the ride. Biking both would have been down right scary. :wild: I am used to this amount of biking, but on top of all the walking yesterday........


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats on all of the new titles.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Gabor said the same thing last year. Doing an AD, then SCH1, SCH3 another AD and drive 5 hours home........ he was tired....That is why we are splitting up ADs this winter,,,,,


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Sean developed a new respect for track layers this weekend. He layed the FH tracks. Then he was the dummy dog for Donovan's BH, did helper work and nicely biked Donovan in the AD. I should have reminded him that he wanted to be in top shape for the Nationals. LOL


----------

